
Mac + Nginx + Percona + PHP  - fjordan
http://getmnpp.org/
======
kayoone
This seems nicely done and its cool that its free but i dont buy the benefits.

1\. People use MAMP or similar packages to set up local development
enviroments, you dont run your production websites off of MAMP on a mac
server. Given that usecase scenario, who in the world cares for Apaches
performance or max requests per second ?

2\. Using percona might be a noble idea, but has no real advantage over mysql.

3\. Web developers today work with an increasing number of different
technologies and its not a good idea to pollute your local machine with all
the services and packages needed. Its much better to just use things like
vagrant (or VMs in general) to resemble your production enviroment as close as
possible without the need to fiddle around with maintaining dozens of packages
on your local OSX install.

Of course if you just want to play around with Wordpress locally this is fine,
but so is MAMP. And even then id still recommend using vagrant.

~~~
michaelmior
Why do you say that Percona has no real advantage over MySQL?

~~~
jdjb
Most of the appeal of Percona (specifically xtradb over innodb) is only
visible on the high loads of production environment. There's virtually no
noticeable difference on your local development machine.

~~~
michaelmior
Yeah, I think that's a fair point if you're talking only about a development
environment.

------
chc
I thought Maria was the best-maintained fork of MySQL. Am I losing hipster
cred here?

~~~
ck2
Percona are the innodb experts and have 5.6 in release candidate.

MariaDB is not going to get 5.6 features for quite sometime, it's more for
people who want to focus on MyISAM.

Only thing I miss from MariaDB in Percona is the progress status on large
operations.

Percona also contributes to MariaDB btw, it's one big happy family. Their
toolkit is also excellent for all sorts of realworld needs too.

~~~
voltagex_
It sounds like these forks are a net positive for the MySQL-ish environment.

------
ck2
Don't forget the newly open-sourced Zend Opcache which works very well with
PHP 5.4. It's faster than APC, Xcache and eAccelerator.

------
fideloper
The question better than "Why wouldn't I just use MAMP" is 'Why wouldn't I use
Vagrant or another VM?'

The benefits of learning how outweigh the 'ease' of MAMP.

As Kayoone points out, polluting your main OS with so many technologies is
much less than ideal.

------
sergiotapia
Why Percona and not MariaDB?

~~~
jacques_chester
Speaking for myself, Percona is much more moniterable. Lots and lots of extra
statistics and probes.

~~~
rschmitty
Would you by chance have a link or something about how it is more moniterable?
I've been using stock mysql for a while and keep reading about percona vs
maria. As I'm also looking for "monitor everything" type stuff this interests
me!

~~~
jacques_chester
[http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/5.5/diagnostics/us...](http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-
server/5.5/diagnostics/user_stats.html?id=percona-server:features:userstatv2)

and

[http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-monitoring-
plugins/](http://www.percona.com/doc/percona-monitoring-plugins/)

